# Rear mount turboing a sentra b14



## darkphantom (Dec 25, 2007)

i need some feedback ive seen maximas do it ive seen 350zs do it, can i?


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

why would you want to do that? stick with what has been done already... your gonna make more work for yourself....a local 350z owner has it on his car.. my buddy insalled the kit at his shop... he didn't rave to much about it.....why not just stick with a hotshot setup or similar...in fact im selling my hotshot setup if your looking for a turbo kit.. pm me for details.


----------

